# Anti depressants and adoption



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Firstly thanks for reading this post and secondly I hope some 1 can give a little advice.

We have a ds born from our first Ivf since then we have had a successful cycle that ended in mc and also a bfn we had always wanted a big family and had discussed in length bth fostering and adoption and been on both open evenings but feel adoption is the way for us.

My worry is for the last couple of months I have been feeling very low and about a month ago my doctor prescribed me a anti depressants initially I didn't start to take them but about 2 weeks ago now I decided I would give then a try and to be honest I am feeling better but hope not to be on the medication for too long.

The question that I suppose I'm asking is this going to go against me with adoption? I haven't been for a repeat prescription so could stop taking tem straight away and just plod on as before if it is or should I carry on and just be honest with sw when ave first visit.

I feel as though it's a no win situation as I feel low for not been able to make the family we would like (among other issues) and I'm now worrying I'll feel even worse if the chance to adopt is also taken away by trying to medicate the initial problem 

I am going to book myself in to see a councillor too do you think this would help my case? I've got so much love to give a child/ren and just don't what to mess it up xxx

Thanks for reading x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Someone will confirm soon, but I was reading some posts on here, as we were thinking about adoption and I am sure that you can't be on antidepressant's and start the Adoption process.  I think you have to be off them for a year first.

Perhaps have a search through some of the posts's, as you may find your answer.

Good luck on your journey

Stacey
X


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you for your reply  

I'm so shocked it's a yr I have tried reading through but haven't come across any posts. I will keep looking though thanks again xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
It depends on the agency so don't start worrying just yet....I've never been on them mainly because I was worried it would rule out adoption but in general chat I found out the other month that the LA I'm with don't see this as a show stopper, more that you've had the strength to get help.
Post Adoption Depression is very common regardless of whether you have suffered from depression before.  The majority of people adopting have already been through so much and had so much heartache so its not surprising people need something to help them through, it is reactive depression that has a cause and counselling would be seen as another good move by SS.
Don't just stop the pills, you have to wean off them under guidance from the GP, and if they are helping then I would suggest you carry on for a bit longer.  Phone agencies and ask their views on it, it will give you the facts you need to make a decision rather than people's opinions based on the agency they went through.  Your GP would have to answer questions on the medical form so unless you have a very friendly GP that will omit this info then its best to be honest upfront.
Good luck
OT x


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Neither of us were on ADs but we had both seen clinical psychologists, and this was seen as a good thing, because we got help when we needed it (at critical times in our lives, in both cases).


----------



## Autumn Jade (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, firstly, I hope you're feeling a bit better now and are starting to see light at the end of the tunnel   I know all LAs are different, and we ended up going with a fantastic charity, but both OH and myself have had times in our lives when we've struggled- he's been on AD before (not recently) and I was recommended to take grief counselling during our assessment, but I'd have to agree with TheSpouses in that our SW & her manager both said it was totally understandable that we'd struggled when we did, but that we took appropriate action and followed professional advice and got through it would be seen as a positive, and we did get our approval so I guess it was ok!. Maybe the IVF clinic can offer you counselling? or the GP can refer you so you can safely get off the AD and resolve any underlying issues around the causes of your low patch? Finally, all LAs, charities & agencies are different so if one says no, if you do want to go ahead with adoption, go find the right LA/ charity for you and don't let one 'no' put you off your dream x x


----------

